# Bouncers Vanilla Ice,********** Wax ******** Glaze quick play



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi All

Well today I got chance to have a quick play with a couple of waxes I recently brought a old Lexus really for me to play with now I'm not a business any longer lots to do on it which should keep me occupied over next few months.

Now in mean time Dave brought ******** Glaze round for me to have a try also Bouncer was kind enough to send me some Vanilla ice in a comp.

So we washed the car then tried some Nanloex washcoat on all but the bonnet.

Now please understand car was brought 4 weeks ago it had last 5 years of £2.50 car washes as the owner told me I have not had chance to do a thing to it yet as was on holiday etc

So we tried some of Dave's AF Tripple to give it a bit of pre clean to the bonnet well results can be seen below it pulled some muck off.










Next was to apply the waxes.










Some beading shots

********** Wax ******** Glaze









Bouncers Vanilla Ice









Bouncers Vanilla Ice Left side ********** Wax ******** Glaze right side 









Sheeting Video






_THOUGHTS_

Price

Vanilla Ice £50
******** Glaze £80

Smell

Bouncer hear for me Vanillia was nice

Application and Removal.

******** Glaze had the edge here being that bit more oily spread that little bit further and removal was just that bit easier though nothing wrong with bouncers either still better then a lot of waxes out there.

Looks

Now both added that something to the bad paintwork on this car but could we choose between them no draw for me.

Beading

Bouncers had taller bigger beading against the slightly smaller but nicely formed beads of ******** Glaze will see more next time it rains.

Sheeting at this early stage as you can see by the video nothing in it.

Ok now with £30 difference in price what are my true thoughts? 
I can see why people are raving about ********** Wax as with the box glass jar nice application it is a winner.

what I will be interested to see is the durability of them both now if bouncers beats it hands down durability wise then it's up to people decide if they want that feel good factor for the extra £30 pounds

What has got me is I would like to try some of ********** higher end waxes when money allows which for me being a sealant man must say something.

Will keep this updated with honest opinion as time progresses.

Thank you for reading,


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Both those products look amazing, i'm one of those raving about definitives products, all of which i've tried currently have impressed masively, ******** is one i havn't tried and is lower in the range than the ones i currently have but still looks like it delivers a very strong performance, looking like it sheeted very slightly better than the bouncers. However having said the the bouncers also delivers a very strong performance and as rightly pointed out is a fair bit cheaper, it would be interesting to see how they both fare a few weeks/washes in


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

You have it in one MSB it’s been a hard one for me which with waxes I will normally say yes or no right away these have me a bit torn with price difference as well so I have to be honest an say I think will take me a few weeks couple of washes to form that bit more of an opinion but I can already put both ahead of quite a few waxes I have used as you say this is not top of the ********** wax list why I would like to try some more.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i'll send you a tiny amount of number one if it ever arrives
Suppose it adds to the hand made feel least i know it will be fresh
And i mean TINY im only getting 50ml


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

******* which is my current top ********** Wax has blown me away, it is a truely amazing looks wax:argie: i also have a couple of samples to try one being number one, problem being i know i will want a full pot once i use it:wall:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

chrisc said:


> i'll send you a tiny amount of number one if it ever arrives
> Suppose it adds to the hand made feel least i know it will be fresh
> And i mean TINY im only getting 50ml


Be nice of you chris it spreads well so would only need a tiny amount do little 50/50 on top of bonnet maybe :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

No worries got some tiny jars from hongkong so i'll slap some in got a few to send out of different stuff


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

msb said:


> ******* which is my current top ********** Wax has blown me away, it is a truely amazing looks wax:argie: i also have a couple of samples to try one being number one, problem being i know i will want a full pot once i use it:wall:


Put full pot against tax :thumb:

Must thank Davemm of the forum for bringing the ******** Glaze or maybe not if it ends up costing me money


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Cheers for putting the pics and thread up. 

As we talked about earlier all 3 products used today were impressive especially the wash coat which was used quite a bit under the recommended amount. 

Will have to keep an eye on the waxes and see which has the better durability as that's all that that's separating these at the moment except the slightly easier use of the ******** glaze


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Brilliant! Will the Emperor never run out of new clothes..........

Wolf's Chemicals clothes no longer fit so now is the new fit ********** or will he return to his comfy old jeans, or perhaps the slightly slim fit look will better? 

Maybe hybrids aren't as Essex as we thought or perhaps the new (extortionately expensive) ceramic toilets bowls are the way forward?

Hay-Soos! What are we to do?

Who can fool us all next with too many places after the decimal point? Where will it all end?

Colour charging? Price Charging? Temperature Charging? Ceramics - whatever next? A none drip gloss charging (oil based, of course)?

It's all part of the bigger picture....................stay tuned for more rock n roll.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow get you with your kicked kennel:doublesho


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Milk_Sheik said:


> Brilliant! Will the Emperor never run out of new clothes..........
> 
> Wolf's Chemicals clothes no longer fit so now is the new fit ********** or will he return to his comfy old jeans, or perhaps the slightly slim fit look will better?
> 
> ...


Like to know what or who this is aimed at ?

If you dont like either of the products or manufactures then don't use them or read the threads containing them


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Just observations - But I'll do what I like. Thanks for the invaluable advice though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

msb said:


> Wow get you with your kicked kennel:doublesho


Brilliant. You're the best. :argie:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Milk_Sheik said:


> Brilliant. You're the best. :argie:


dunno what you're trying to achieve but i'm not going to argue obviously you know better than all the rest of us matey:thumb:
incidently have you used any of the products in this thread


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Milk_Sheik said:


> Just observations - But I'll do what I like. Thanks for the invaluable advice though.


No problem and I'm sure you will 

But maybe one more bit of advice if these things upset you maybe you should stay away from threads containing them


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice test Lee. :thumb: Pity the Collinite warriors spoil the fun, they'll never understand. 

I'm impressed by the amount of crap the Tripple pulled out of the paint! 

Can't wait to see the full detail on this Lex mate, she will scrub up quite nicely I think! :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Nice test Lee. :thumb: Pity the Collinite warriors spoil the fun, they'll never understand.
> 
> I'm impressed by the amount of crap the Tripple pulled out of the paint!
> 
> Can't wait to see the full detail on this Lex mate, she will scrub up quite nicely I think! :thumb:


whats wrong with collinite:lol:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Would love to give number one a try especially if ts better than either of these teo


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

As said before resisting the urge to use my number one sample as i know the outcome may well be purchase of a full pot


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

msb said:


> As said before resisting the urge to use my number one sample as i know the outcome may well be purchase of a full pot


Il quite happily remove it from your hands to stop any temptation 

But seriously just get and try it !


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

i will do, will do a test between *******,number one, and mystery 89 i think:thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds good, must get and try a sample next time they are done


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Nice test Lee. :thumb: Pity the Collinite warriors spoil the fun, they'll never understand.
> 
> I'm impressed by the amount of crap the Tripple pulled out of the paint!
> 
> Can't wait to see the full detail on this Lex mate, she will scrub up quite nicely I think! :thumb:


Thank you appreciate it I am ignoring it all you take the time to do the write up etc to get this on the thread not what is needed always been honest in my opinion tried waxes a lot of waxes destiny, glasur all the vics right down to cheaper end waxes etc and yes there are differences in them all, will a lot of people really notice no maybe not the more people spend time with different waxes they will start to appreciate them little differences if you don't want to spend hundreds on a wax then don't it's that simple.

Without being rude to AF I think any paint cleanser will pull a lot of this paint it's in bad way but I paid £1000 for the Lexus is200 2001 77000 on the clock FSH tax mot interior vgc once it has had a wheel refurb and I spend some love on paintwork be bit of a bargin.

I am trying to organise a day on the Lexus with a few of us of here to come down spend day on it meal out then night round Shrewsbury should make a nice thread some time after xmas.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Goodfella36 said:


> Thank you appreciate it I am ignoring it all you take the time to do the write up etc to get this on the thread not what is needed always been honest in my opinion tried waxes a lot of waxes destiny, glasur all the vics right down to cheaper end waxes etc and yes there are differences in them all, will a lot of people really notice no maybe not the more people spend time with different waxes they will start to appreciate them little differences if you don't want to spend hundreds on a wax then don't it's that simple.


yep, I enjoy reading your tests and write ups, and yes, they always come across as open and honest. :thumb:



Goodfella36 said:


> Without being rude to AF I think any paint cleanser will pull a lot of this paint it's in bad way but I paid £1000 for the Lexus is200 2001 77000 on the clock FSH tax mot interior vgc once it has had a wheel refurb and I spend some love on paintwork be bit of a bargin.
> 
> I am trying to organise a day on the Lexus with a few of us of here to come down spend day on it meal out then night round Shrewsbury should make a nice thread some time after xmas.


that is a bargain! 

Sounds like a fun day for sure, I'll be waiting for that thread! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

msb said:


> i will do, will do a test between *******,number one, and mystery 89 i think:thumb:


Yep, can't wait till mine turn up! 

I'm also interested in putting DW Rotundus up against SV Autobahn! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

msb said:


> whats wrong with collinite:lol:


The fumes obviously go to your head!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome mate:argie:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Just going to add this quick picture I took on my phone of the ******** glaze.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> The fumes obviously go to your head!


Lol they are quite strong


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Yep, can't wait till mine turn up!
> 
> I'm also interested in putting DW Rotundus up against SV Autobahn! :thumb:


I'm going to test rotundus against Af's mint rims, quite a few different wheel sealants/waxes being tested against the DW product:thumb:
Imo DW waxes have already proved to be a cut above the competition but its still good to try them against other products


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice little write-up Lee, I'm looking forward to seeing what you think of these two. I always hold your opinion in high regard :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

adlem said:


> Very nice little write-up Lee, I'm looking forward to seeing what you think of these two. I always hold your opinion in high regard :thumb:


Thank you and you chap are a true gent got to meet some great people through DW.

Some pictures from rain today

Bouncers









**********


















Very close in size shape Bouncer were a touch larger on average but very close.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

There's nothing between that in the last picture.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

they both look great and pretty much identical


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Identical


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

msb said:


> they both look great and pretty much identical


Yes so close even got my other half out to have a look when it rains you can just make out the bigger beading but so close in so many ways remember this is bouncers premium wax so should do well ********** is getting rave reviews and I can see why the package as a whole is quality There is some videos I did on you tube of wax tests in past and I can't remember ever feeling so split.

I rated Blit hamber finis wax well as it was good all rounder lasted very well filled a touch if needed good price.

Wolfgang there wax was so easy on and of didn't last to bad etc 
Galsur was a good wax sheeted well to start but did drop of but on certain colours you could see it add a darkening effect 
Destiny well the smell of that was divine was enough for me.

Of course autosmart wax HD wax both good all rounder's
Swissvax best of show for me was pants on durability actully put me of trying other swissvax waxes.

The list goes on and on tried many more I think at heart I am still a sealant man and will finely get the sealant review of the 10 sealants up soon though I wish to god I never sniffed the new dodo juice one yesterday most powerful smell in any sealant I have smelt.

I think everyone is different and there is a wax for all tastes cheaper and higher end all depends on what you want.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Goodfella36 said:


> Yes so close even got my other half out to have a look when it rains you can just make out the bigger beading but so close in so many ways remember this is bouncers premium wax so should do well ********** is getting rave reviews and I can see why the package as a whole is quality There is some videos I did on you tube of wax tests in past and I can't remember ever feeling so split.
> 
> I rated Blit hamber finis wax well as it was good all rounder lasted very well filled a touch if needed good price.
> 
> ...


I think you're bang on, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, what works for one may not for another, same goes for the raging low price v's high price debate, at the end of the day you pays your money etc, Am not knocking anyone for what they use be it a few quid or a few hundred, i know what i like and what has stood out as top products for me and will advise on that exact basis what works for me after trying and testing and getting a good experience with them:thumb:
Looking forward to the sealant test, have you contacted jason at DW to get some HCC?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

msb said:


> I think you're bang on, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, what works for one may not for another, same goes for the raging low price v's high price debate, at the end of the day you pays your money etc, Am not knocking anyone for what they use be it a few quid or a few hundred, i know what i like and what has stood out as top products for me and will advise on that exact basis what works for me after trying and testing and getting a good experience with them:thumb:
> Looking forward to the sealant test, have you contacted jason at DW to get some HCC?


I think it's true there are people on hear who I have a lot of respect for their wax knowledge is vast why I wanted to try the ********** range as they are not followers of the latest craze but will say honestly when they think something is good.

At least when you have tried lots of waxes and not just one or two you can give some helpful advice or show some videos of what has lasted well for you.

No never asked for any of the sealants me and Gordon when we got all the sealants together either brought them and couple of DW members gave us a couple for the test which was nice of them.

I will take the top 3 from test I am doing now and put them against some of the newer ones out soon as Lexus is polished as we are only keeping bmw 12 months longer tops so no point any more tests on that will just keep with what's on there now untill we get something to replace the bmw as be 3 years old then.

My other half wants a lotus doing my best to talk her out of it.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Like the music under the video...


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Good review lee. Nice to see two products being tested side by side!


----------



## JamieEllison (Dec 31, 2012)

Little expensive for some wax when poor boys could do the job just as good?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Smearing my bogeys over my paint would do better than poorboys though


----------

